# TV Tucked in a Sliding Door



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2016)

Kinda neat space-saver!


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 5, 2016)

Neat.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 5, 2016)

I want one!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 6, 2016)

Now he needs a remote for the door!!!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 6, 2016)

I like it.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 6, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Now he needs a remote for the door!!!



Good one!


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 6, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Now he needs a remote for the door!!!



Yup, that's a keeper. Good one Ken!!


----------



## jujube (Aug 6, 2016)

Several RV's we looked at have a flatscreen tv on a swivel in the wall between the living area and the bedroom.  You can watch it from either side by pivoting it.  I thought that was really handy.


----------

